# Viper 5301 - Newbie problem



## Kateinwa (Oct 31, 2009)

:sigh:Hi -
Just had this remote start system installed today in my 06 Honda Accord. I only wanted to use it for the remote start function from home in the morning and leave the control fob at home... Planning on using my regular remote entry on the ignition key and the factory installed security the rest of the time. The installer showed me how to use it once and it seemed easy enough, but when I tried it at home - somehow I set off the alarm, the car DID start though. This happened a couple of times and had trouble getting it to stop. Now I'm afraid to use it!! Should I take it back or am I missing something easy? I did try the manual, but it seems pretty confusing and full of programing on things I wont use.

Any help will be appreciated!:sigh:

Kate


----------



## xX BaSiiCK (Oct 29, 2009)

Press the "Lock" and "Unlock" buttons at the same time...


----------



## Kateinwa (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks - I will try that as soon as it is a bit later and there is less risk waking the neighbors! Would I need to do this every morning, or is this just the quick SHUT IT OFF fix?
Kate


----------



## Kateinwa (Oct 31, 2009)

OK... still need your experts help. I'm not afraid of the thing anymore, have moved on to being frustrated! Here is what seems to be happening. There seems to be a timing element to problem solving this... Remote start works but sets the alarm off - I get the alarm to go off by unlocking the car with the key in the door... (the suggestion to push both the lock and unlock on the viper remote at the same time did NOT work). If I repeat the process, right after opening the car with key - start from the beginning of the sequence and simulate what I would normally do - then no alarm at all. When the car has sat for a while, about 15 -30 min, it seems something has reset and causes the alarm to sound. Also the alarm goes off after sitting - when just the Viper fob signals the car to unlock! 

Again - any help appreciated!

Kate


----------



## cubateve (Jan 11, 2010)

Any luck figuring this out? I just had my system installed last week and am having the same problem. At 4am, my neighbors aren't too thrilled with it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Kateinwa said:


> OK... still need your experts help. I'm not afraid of the thing anymore, have moved on to being frustrated! Here is what seems to be happening. There seems to be a timing element to problem solving this... Remote start works but sets the alarm off - I get the alarm to go off by unlocking the car with the key in the door... (the suggestion to push both the lock and unlock on the viper remote at the same time did NOT work). If I repeat the process, right after opening the car with key - start from the beginning of the sequence and simulate what I would normally do - then no alarm at all. When the car has sat for a while, about 15 -30 min, it seems something has reset and causes the alarm to sound. Also the alarm goes off after sitting - when just the Viper fob signals the car to unlock!
> 
> Again - any help appreciated!
> 
> Kate


 On the factory key-less entry you have to unlock the doors before starting it or else the factory alarm will still be armed. So hitting "UNLOCK" before remote starting it will in effect disarm the alarm.
Why you didn't have them hook up key-less entry is a mystery as it would have fixed this problem and saved wear and tear on the factory key fab.


----------



## cubateve (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually, they did install keyless entry - they just didn't tap into the factory security system to stop it from going off. Basically, if you lock the car with the factory key-fob and then start the engine, it sets the motor off. (This according to BB who told me that to get me through the week until I can get in and have them tap into the security system to fix the problem so it doesn't go off at all). Lots of testing yesterday so I wouldn't set the thing of at 4am again, and it seemed to work.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cubateve said:


> Actually, they did install keyless entry - they just didn't tap into the factory security system to stop it from going off. Basically, if you lock the car with the factory key-fob and then start the engine, it sets the motor off. (This according to BB who told me that to get me through the week until I can get in and have them tap into the security system to fix the problem so it doesn't go off at all). Lots of testing yesterday so I wouldn't set the thing of at 4am again, and it seemed to work.


 My response wasn't addressed to you, if you need help start your own thread to stop the confusion created by multiple people with different cars and security systems! READ THE STICKIES!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

they needed to tap into the factory disarm wire, which is usually in the door panel on the drivers side. This way when the remote starter becomes active, it will unarm the factory alarm, thus resulting in a successful start.


----------



## cubateve (Jan 11, 2010)

jaggerwild said:


> My response wasn't addressed to you, if you need help start your own thread to stop the confusion created by multiple people with different cars and security systems! READ THE STICKIES!


Calm down there trigger! I jumped onto this because it'd been a month and a half, and the original poster still needed help. Also, I had the _SAME remote start_ system installed, on the _SAME car_. Considering how perfectly similar both problems sounded, I made the assumption that we actually had the _same problem_. I'm appreciative of the help, but there's no need to go jumping on people like that in here - we're all just trying to help solve the same problem. So again - calm down there trigger!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

cubateve said:


> Calm down there trigger! I jumped onto this because it'd been a month and a half, and the original poster still needed help. Also, I had the _SAME remote start_ system installed, on the _SAME car_. Considering how perfectly similar both problems sounded, I made the assumption that we actually had the _same problem_. I'm appreciative of the help, but there's no need to go jumping on people like that in here - we're all just trying to help solve the same problem. So again - calm down there trigger!


Jaggerwild is quite correct with his response to you. The threads can and will become cluttered or confusing if members just jump in on the conversation. You may have the same issue but a seperate thread should be started with a note pointing to a similar problem. The volunteers like to keep advice on a one-to-one basis... your problem may seem the same but the solution may be different.


----------



## Kateinwa (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks to all - the Best Buy folks did fix the install problem, which did involve the drivers side door as someone suggested. I do have to use the Viper fob to unlock the door too now (was hoping to not have to have 2 fobs with me), but have been pleased with overall functioning. Just have to be careful not to inadverdently hit the Viper fob as it has started by mistake - but does turn off after ~10 min or so (by design).


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The worst part of installing is dealing with the factory alarms, still learning..........


----------



## cubateve (Jan 11, 2010)

Kateinwa - if you look in the guide that came with it, you can lock the remote so you don't inadvertently hit it. (To unlock it is simple - hit function then unlock). You can also change the run time before it turns off (3,6,9,12 minutes are the options - I think 12 minutes is default, but your installer may have done differently).


----------

